# Druckerfreigabe



## Supermario (30. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung: "Druckverbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden. Zugriff verweigert".

Ich habe einen XP-PC, an dem 2 Drucker über USB angeschlossen sind. Beide Drucker sind freigegeben und auch die "Datei und Druckerfreigabe" ist installiert. Der XP-PC kommuniziert über W-Lan (mit D-Link Wlan Router) mit einem Vista PC. Doch wenn ich nun mit Vista die beiden Drucker hinzufügen möchte, kommt der oben genannte Fehler. Ich kann die die Drucker im Netzwerk sehen, nur wenn ich sie als Netzwerkdrucker installieren möchte kommt der Fehler. Auf beiden Rechnern läuft als Firewall nur die Windows-Firewall mit "Druckverbindung" als Ausnahme. 

Hat jemand eine idee? gibt es bei Vista irgendwelche besonderen einstellung? 

Danke im Vorraus für die Hilfe...
Gruß Supermario


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. April 2007)

Richtest du das über den Assistenten oder manuell ein? Du benötigst schließlich einen Treiber für den Drucker unter Vista.


----------



## Supermario (30. April 2007)

hey Raubkopierer,

die Treiber sollten vorhanden sein, denn vorher waren beide Drucker am VISTA Rechner via USB verbunden.

Ich habe es einmal über den "Neue Drucker hinzufügen" Wizzard gemadcht
und einmal bin ich auf den xp rechner im Explorer geganngen, und dann auf dem Drucker mit rechter Maustatse und dann "Mit Drucker verbinden". Bei beiden kommt der gleiche Fehler! :/


----------



## wackaman (9. Mai 2007)

Hat mit Raubkopierer nichts zu tun.
Aber zur Frage:
Die Vista Freigabe, da kämpfe ich auch noch mit, ist etwas komplizierter.
Deinstaliere die Drucker bei Vista und Installier sie bei XP
Gib dort in der hoffentlich inst. Firewall die Rechte zum Suchen Druckern und Dateien frei.
Gib unter Drucker den, die Drucker frei.
Erstelle unter Systemsteuerung\System für beide PC für beide PC an beiden PC die selbe Arbeitsgruppe, z.B. "Raubkopierer" 
Wenn das an beiden gemacht ist, beide Neustarten.
Danach bei Vista unter Drucker neuen Drucker hinzufügen.
Netzwerkdrucker auswäheln er sucht und findet den, die drucker.
Nacheinander inst ist klar, oder?
Die Treiber für fast alle Drucker sind Im System abgelegt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Mai 2007)

ich habe selbst einen Drucker von HP in meinem Wlan-Netz mit 2 Vista-PCs (einer ist jetzt auf XP und Ubuntu umgerüstet) und dort brauchte ich den Treiber (war nicht im System, da Vista relativ neu war) und konnte den bequem über den Assistenten unter Eingabe der IP einrichten. Allerdings eben der Treiber. sollte aber auch automatisch gehn. Die Druckerfreigabe schaltet man bei Vista im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter ein. Mir ist leider keine Firewall bekannt, die explizit diese Funktion regelt. Sondern eben nur unterschiedliche Zugriffe.


----------



## wackaman (10. Mai 2007)

Ohje, da ist, ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, Nachhilfe angesagt.
Eine Firewall die keine Regelung für Datei und Druckerfreigabe hat?
Schließlich st gerade Plug and Play, Datei und Druckerfreigabe, etc, eine der Dicksten und einfachsten Schwachstellen überhaupt. ( netzwerktechnisch gesehen)
NAtürlich wird der Treiber gebraucht, aber mit ist im system war gemeint, du musst nicht die Treiber D einlegen gemeint, denn er braucht jka andere Treiber für das Netzwerk, und das macht Vista selber, sofern der Spoolerdienst auf dem Server läuft. Die meisten Fehlermeldungen kommen nämlich daher, dass Vista den Spoolerdienst, der ja läuft auf dem Server, z.B. XP oder Win 2000 läuft nicht als laufend erkennt. ( Standartfehler, da arbeite ich noch dran)
Die Datei und Druckerfreigabe in Vista arbeitet total anders als bei XP.
Eine einfache Freigabe reicht nicht aus-
Sondern der andere Rechner, z.B. XP muss Rechte für den Zugriff auf Vista haben.
Diese Rechte aber werden über das Netzwerk, also dem des Users der über den z.B. XP Rechner , auf Vista zugreifen will.
Und jeder, der eine Firewall hat, die die Datei und Druckerfreigabe nicht abschalten oder kontrollieren kann, sollte sich schleunigst eine Firewall besorgen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Ich meinte damit, dass es keine konkrete Regel dafür gibt, sondern eben nur Zugriffe gesperrt werden, aber evtl. irre ich mich ja.


----------



## wackaman (10. Mai 2007)

Eine Firewall kann über erweiterte Regeln Freigaben beschränken, so z.B: kann PC 1 auf den Drucker zugreifen, PC 3 aber nicht.
Dazu brauchen die PC nichtmal feste IP´s.
Sondern das erlegit der MAC Filter der Firewall.
Man unterschätze nie die "Gute Seite Der Macht".
Jedi Firewall.
(Gibts aber nicht.)
Oder


----------

